

Why I cant use a MacBook Pro - Selfcommit
http://www.selfcommit.com/2013/03/why-i-cant-use-macbook-pro-part-1.html

======
dmschulman
If it ain't broke don't fix it, said no Apple developer ever.

Part of me wants to believe that they added a single slab of a touchpad mouse,
created something completely different, so they could not only patent the
technology but also patent the "Apple difference" in their machines. I sure as
hell prefer to use the traditional 2 button style on my Thinkpad. I can even
use touch scrolling and do nifty 2-finger click stuff.

